# Vulcan VS Imperial Commercial Equipment



## smokedchef (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm setting up a 120 seat restaurant and I have to decide on the kitchen equipment.  The two final kitchen equipment suppliers are Vulcan and Imperial range.  Both quotes are close enough and each has their small advantages.  I was curious to know what your preferences are and why?


----------



## jcouchcbi (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello, I work for a commercial kitchen design company and we do a lot of business with both Vulcan and imperial. Imperial is typically our mid grade line and Vulcan is higher end hence the pricing as I'm sure you know. The important factors with gas cooking equipment is total btu's produced, which is a measurement of heat, the higher, the more heat produced. Different brands produce different btu's which can make a big difference in cook times, boiling times, etc... Also, vulcans fryers have been rated best in class in the industry for the past couple of years, and I can say from customer feedback that they are much more efficient than lesser brands. There's about a thousand other factors that go into this stuff so if you've got some specific questions you could post those and I'd be glad to give you some more feedback.


----------

